
Ask HN: What is the hardest part about finding high quality content online? - jnussbaum
Hello all,
Whether it be sifting through SEO links or not trusting you are getting the best resource available, What is the hardest part about finding high-quality content online?
======
ian0
\- Any relatively high traffic keyword has such spammy front pages that you
have to append things like "reddit" or "hacker news" to your query to try and
find something useful

\- Anything that hints at the fact your looking for a product is dominated by
the products themselves whereas a lot of the times you want unbiased advice,
eg which category of product should I buy. Comparison sites themselves are
very untrustworthy (for the most part)

\- If your "learning" something (eg guitar, weight lifting, random hobby,
programming) its usually a year or so in before you know the best resources to
learn with. However insights like this aren't easy to find so everyone goes
through the motions

\- Again if your learning something the material is not split between "depth"
levels. Eg the resources needed for learning about "black holes" for a
layperson VS someone with a strong interest in space VS a physicist are
different. As are news etc.

PS An improvement in search is badly needed, good luck with your project.

------
soulchild37
Judging from your post history, it feels like you want to build a Google
search engine alternative?

~~~
jnussbaum
We are trying to research the problem of why it has become so hard to find
valuable resources in an efficient manner

~~~
hackermailman
Because you can pay money to have spam content bury all the real content, and
there's really only one major search engine, randomly ask everybody you see on
the street for the next month if they've ever heard of bing or duckduckgo.
They've probably heard of Yahoo but don't even know they have a search engine.

A decentralized search engine is what we need but this is no easy problem to
solve, a thousand people have tried. Good luck

------
statquontrarian
Trust: Hard to gain, easy to lose

